# Animal Crossing Character Maker



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

I know I made it (as TooCuteYoshi123) on Scratch last year, but now it got over 15000+ views on the Scratch website. It is a game where you can make your own Animal Crossing character or look-alike. More features are coming soon!

Now updated with more designs. Male gender hair options and eyes now availabe.


*How to Play:*
To make your own character click the buttons for features! Or if you want a different skin tone, just click the doll. Now you can use Snipping Tool or PrtSc to make your own icon.


If you don't know what Scratch is, it is a website where you can make your own projects (or games) and share them to the community. You can then fill out the instructions and notes and credits so that Scratchers will know how the project works.

If you want to make your own avatar, or icon in my Animal Crossing Character Maker game, click here.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's mine! The hair turned out brassier than I'd like and I normally wouldn't use those eyes, but I did like those the most!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 9, 2018)

i love scratch!  I haven't been on in a while but I remember it was fun  ^.^


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

then what is your scratch username


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2018)

MysteriousSpirit said:


> then what is your scratch username



I think it was Lillylovesbunnies  or something like that,  I cant rly remember


----------



## steele (Dec 10, 2018)

My try:




​


----------



## nanpan (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's mine!


----------



## fwn (Dec 10, 2018)

.........................


----------



## Static_Luver (Dec 16, 2018)

This game is really cute!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 19, 2018)

THIS IS RLLY COOL!!! I remember seeing lots of cool art things on scratch and i tried to do it too but i gave up lol


----------



## mellachime (Dec 19, 2018)

it me 


- - - Post Merge - - -

i tried making it more close to me btw dsfsd idk


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jul 19, 2019)

i updated it


----------



## TSquared (Jul 19, 2019)

Such a great little program - about as close to my mayor as I could get!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2019)

Not at all close to my mayor, but I liked the shirt too much to pass it up.  I love this, by the way!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 30, 2019)

MysteriousSpirit said:


> I know I made it (as TooCuteYoshi123) on Scratch last year, but now it got over 5500+ views on the Scratch website. It is a game where you can make your own Animal Crossing character or look-alike. More features are coming soon!
> 
> Now updated with more designs. Yet to make a male gender soon.
> 
> ...



The website is okay I guess. I tried doing yours but not every clothing was there. Went to remix your project to add green things, and it's not fullscreen! I can only do half of the screen, even in full screen! And the main menu won't collapse, this is a bit ridiculous to design. The creators of this website needs ton of improvement.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 2, 2019)

Doesnt work.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

lol i have a male villager. I cant seem to make a male villager hahahaha


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm having a bit trouble with the new Scratch interface. The graphics are jagged in the html5 editor. The interface is inconvieniet.


----------

